# Looking for a PR job in Vancouver



## bearmina (Mar 6, 2010)

My husband has been offered a job in Vancouver but I will need to find a job too. I've had a look around and there don't appear to be many PR/communications roles on offer nor dedicated recruitment agencies as there are in the UK.

My experience is in corporate and employee communications in several industries. Do many of these roles exist in Vancouver and how should I go about seeking them out?

All advice gratefully received.


----------



## kgirishchandra (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,

I just registered to this community, and have come across your thread. My wife is in an exactly same position - I have a job offer from Vancouver, but don't want to make the move unless she finds one there. We have been on the look out, but haven't had much luck in finding one. 

Could you please share your experience as far as finding a job there is concerned. My wife currently works for an IT company in Charlotte, North Carolina. 

More specifically, we were wondering about the following : 

1) How is the IT job scenario in Vancouver

2) (similar to what you had asked in this thread) Are there any dedicated recruiting agencies in Vancouver

3) Are there any IT Consulting firms in Vancouver.

Thank you in advance! Your input will help us a lot in finalizing our decision. Thanks again!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

kgirishchandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just registered to this community, and have come across your thread. My wife is in an exactly same position - I have a job offer from Vancouver, but don't want to make the move unless she finds one there. We have been on the look out, but haven't had much luck in finding one.
> 
> ...


Welcome You should search this forum, all your questions have been answered heaps of times!


----------

